# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Sherpa fitted - Heiny Huggers - je li tko probao

## Snowflake

Sve si mislim i pitam sve koji znaju engleski što znači _sherpa_. Je li tko probao ove pelene Heiny Huggers - Sherpa fitted. Kakav je to materijal _SHERPA_?
Pozdrav svima

----------


## TeddyBearz

Nešto slično fleeceu.  :Smile:

----------


## aries24

ja imam komad sherpa fleecea, to je dosta debeli flis
koriste ga za new moon uloške (kod njih sam i kupila taj komad)

e sad, jedino ako ima još tih šerpi  :/

----------


## Snowflake

Hvala na odgovorima! Pretpostavljam onda da su pamučne. Samo me zanimalo od kojeg su materijala.

----------


## aries24

ali fleece nije pamuk  :/

----------


## coccinella

Postoji i cotton fleece.   :Wink:

----------


## aries24

ma znam, ali SHERPA fleece koji ja imam nije pamučni  :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

> ma znam, ali SHERPA fleece koji ja imam nije pamučni  :/


Također, imam jaknu od sherpe.  :Grin:

----------


## aries24

meni  ovo liči na fleece

*Snowflake* znaš li koji materijal je iznutra?

----------


## Snowflake

Ne znam koji je materijal iznutra. Prema opisu kažu da su načinjene od dva sloja sherpe i tri sloja frotira. Gdje se koji sloj nalazi stvarno ne znam.

----------

